# custom air brush paint job (pics)(Help)



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

With the hopes of switching my spread to Bigfoots this next fall I decided to get an air brush, match some paint up as best as I could and try to give the bigfoots a little extra detail that they lack. I practiced on a floater I had laying around. This was my first one ever and first time with an air brush. I think the back of the decoy looks good but I rushed the feather detail on the wings. I am confident I can get this to look similar in detail to the GHG wings. I am however looking for opinions on detail, color matching ect... I want to get this right before I decide to paint 120 of them. There seems to be such a color variation between brands and even live photos so I am not sure what is best. Any opinions on the obvious shine of the ghg compared to the newly painted bigfoot? Also what type of paint do you guys recommend? Any type of over coat or under coat that will help with durability? Thanks in advance.

Adam


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Adam- you are nuts. They look nice but that's a lot of work man.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow looks good but thats gunna be a helluva lot of work for 120 of em


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

This one took me about 25 minutes. I think If I find a color patern and detail I like, I can line em up and get it down to about 15 min each. A couple weekends and I should have it done.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i suppose. idk. still seems like a lot of work, but im sure it'll be well worth it when your done


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

They look great! Very good job.

But honestly, if the birds are close enough to see that kind of detail, they should be falling to the earth.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, like I said , just looking for input. This is something I am not set on but If I can get it figured out where they look nice and I can get them done in a couple weekends I might just do it. However, I know what you guys mean, may be pointless.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I kind of like how the BF feather detail is different from the air brushed look of averys but that is just my opinion.

I say just do Dakotas instead and problem solved


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with your test run at all. I say if you want to paint them all, go for it. I'm sure that even if you don't get every last little detail exactly right, you'll still kill geese over them. Besides, even real geese don't always look exactly the same, so why worry about trying to match anything exactly?


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

looks really good!how long does it take for you to do 1 decoy?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing is wrong with the labor of love.

I remember myself asking the same question after I flocked 7 dozen heads 5 years ago...they decoyed the same but they sure looked purdy. 8)


----------



## jasonpaul (Apr 6, 2009)

THEY LOOK REAL GOOD AND IS A SUPER WAY TO FILL THE OFF SEASON. PAINT THEM!!!!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

All i can say is WOW! You have to much time on your hands! Looks great though adam!


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Adam...you get those dekes painted? I think they look freakin sweet!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Rock, not yet as summer roles around I will have more time. Dont remember, have I hunted with ya? (dont recognize screen name)


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

no...not that I know of at least ha. Just admiring the dekes!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks rock!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

[cough] dakotas [cough]

oke: :lol:

P.S. Did you get stuck with my non functioning GF :lol: ? Trash it if you want. And I think you still have the bibs and boosteroo.. We're not very good at keeping track of stuff.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know Brody , it sounds like YOU aren't very good at keeping track of stuff! :wink: If you dont want it I will throw it away , let me know for sure. Not sure about the boosteroo.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> I say just do Dakotas instead and problem solved


I just got a dozen dakota's...probably the best decision i have ever made hunting wise! They look TREMENDOUS! And i look forward to buying another dozen! :lol:

Looks fricken sweet though adam! This fall ill be at NDSU...little closer to you and justin so hopefully when you "rabbit chokers" come to nodak, I will be able to tag along much easier!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mshutt said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > I say just do Dakotas instead and problem solved
> ...


Jesus, they really do let anyone in here don't they.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Shutt, I had a blast hunting with ya - was fun for sure. Let me know next fall, I am game anytime!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha no doubt dekes look great... I think I d last for about two decoys and then I d be to buuzzed up on sudds to keep the attention span going. Might get some interesting decoys after a good buuzz though


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They look good. Still I think you could paint them all black, with a white cheek patch and tail and still shoot geese.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

aboller said:


> There seems to be such a color variation between brands and even live photos so I am not sure what is best.


It's because there are differences. Geese are like people, no two look exactly alike.

I admire your devotion but I don't see how painting stripes on one brand of decoy because they're on another brand of decoy is how to make it look like a goose. You're assuming bigfoots are lacking detail, but is it possible that the avery's detail isn't right to begin with? I've never seen a "striped" goose before. IMO you just made the bigfoot look worse.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah i don't know about the stripes either but i think the paint looks better then both the ghg and foots...
I'm sure they will kill geese :beer:


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

what kind of paint did u use for that?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

aboller said:


> I am however looking for opinions on detail, color matching ect... I want to get this right before I decide to paint 120 of them.


Your gonna paint mine too, Thanks buddy


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I figure I'll paint your 60 and Ill let you hand scrubb 1500 sillosocks


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I think you two should convert to the 15doz sillos and monte carlo rig. You'd be surprised is all I have to say.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I cant speak for the 15 doz sillos but ya cant beat the Monte


----------

